# Used tea tree oil and now I stink...help



## KentuckyDreamer

After dealing with dry scalp for several months, I bought a bottle of pure tea tree oil. I simply rubbed it into my scalp. I now know I was suppose to dilute it, etc.

Suffice it to say a day later I still stink like turpentine. The bed clothes all need to be washed on "sanitary" mode, and it is in the air. 

Does anyone know how to get rid of the smell or do I need to just let this evaporate on it's own?

I plan to add a few drops to my shampoo but have to wait until I will be able to spend a few days at home in case the smell continues.


----------



## frogmammy

If you have adry scalp, and if you have something that almost looks like cradle cap, go get a milti-B vitamin. You have a deficiency, not an infection.

Mon


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Headed out this afternoon, will get B vitamin. I have been a vegetarian for years and lately not eating well. Now, I just need to get rid of the smell so people can be around me....I am making myself sick


----------



## Cliff

Try washing your hair and scalp good with baking soda.

And make sure you get b-12


----------



## menagerie momma

You could try a vinegar rinse - the vinegar should help cut the oil and take the smell away.


----------



## unregistered41671

No comparison intended, but tomato juice will get rid of skunk odor. It may help with Tea Tree oil.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Tea Tree oil doesn't smell bad to everyone. 

Ditto on the vinegar shampoo, followed by baking soda. Expect foaming action.

As a vegetarian, you likely aren't getting enough good fats/oils in your diet. You can add in coconut oil. I take a spoonful every day to help with my thyroid issues, and it has helped with dry skin, too.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Thanks everyone....if nothing else I am going to smell like a salad after I try everything! 
Going out today to buy everything...


----------



## HOTW

Try using shampoo on your DRY hair and let it soak in for quite some time before you wet it int he shower. Whenever I oil my hair I aplly either shampoo or conditioner straight to my dry haed and let it break down the oils and it works much better , water first just emulsifies the oils rather than lifting them.


----------



## Shygal

Yes, baking soda, and vinegar. I used this when I accidentally took the handle out of the car while filling my car with gas, and forgot to let go of the lever in the handle, and sprayed the inside of my car :teehee:

It really took the smell away. I forgot which one you use first, to neutralize the oil/gas/etc, but I'm sure you will find it on the internet somewhere


----------



## dollmaker

Are you male or female? This stuff you're putting all over your scalp is highly estrogenic. Boys have had their breast tissue grow from this. Also for those with a history of estrogen receptor positive breast cancer this stuff is poison. It will grow those cells.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

No boobie growth from one time use. :nanner:


----------



## Ohio dreamer

KentuckyDreamer said:


> The bed clothes all need to be washed on "sanitary" mode, and it is in the air.


Some of us like the smell of Tea Tree oil, I always used it when running a load on "sanitary" and many of our "normal" loads (especially towels). My guess is you use too much. A few drops in a spray bottle full of water should be enough.

Hope the Vit B give you the results you were looking for.


----------



## Suzyq2u

I use it in my laundry soap, lol. Smells like a clean pine sol to me *shrug*


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Good heavens!!! I should have posted here before I tried everything I could find on the internet.

I am a 57 year old female that has never had a scalp problem. I have had long thick hair that was routinely commented on.

However about three months ago I saw the most unbelievable dandruff and found not only much hair loss, there was an actual bald spot. I went into a panic. After trying the different soaps, the online suggestions such as vinegar, etc, I saw my doctor. He said dandruff and gave me a prescription that cost me $105.00. While it is not as bad as before, it remains a mess. So, I tried tea tree oil. At this point I am going to try the diluted oil a few times per week and the vitamins. The past four years have been chronic stress and I have let my health slip. Need to "snap out of it" and get back to health.

Thanks to all of you...I would have never thought it was a nutrition issue.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Ohio Dreamer, I am in Ohio and unschool. I homeschooled my now adult children off and on. The last one at home is seven and unschools. I would LOVE to live in Hocking, Holmes, or surrounding counties, but the cost is beyond my scope.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Ditch the tea tree oil and use Listerine mouth wash. Saturate your scalp with it and let sit for 5 minutes then shampoo and condition as usual. I had a bad bout of seborrheic dermatitis on my scalp and this is the only thing that completely got rid of it...and it worked in a matter of days. I had flakey scalp accompanied by a strange waxy oil that wouldn't really wash out...my hair looked like I hadn't washed it in a month as soon as it was dry FROM washing it. The Listerine got it back to normal in no time.


----------



## alpacaspinner

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Good heavens!!! I should have posted here before I tried everything I could find on the internet.
> 
> I am a 57 year old female that has never had a scalp problem. I have had long thick hair that was routinely commented on.
> 
> However about three months ago I saw the most unbelievable dandruff and found not only much hair loss, there was an actual bald spot. I went into a panic. After trying the different soaps, the online suggestions such as vinegar, etc, I saw my doctor. He said dandruff and gave me a prescription that cost me $105.00. While it is not as bad as before, it remains a mess. So, I tried tea tree oil. At this point I am going to try the diluted oil a few times per week and the vitamins. The past four years have been chronic stress and I have let my health slip. Need to "snap out of it" and get back to health.
> 
> Thanks to all of you...I would have never thought it was a nutrition issue.


KentuckyDreamer - Make an appointment with a dermatologist. I had the same thing happen to me last year. I also have always had long thick hair (I like to think it was my only vanity . Then this horrible dandruff, itching, massive shedding. Went to my regular doctor; he gave me dandruff shampoo, which did not help, and went off on tangents about other aspects of my health that he thought were more important. Finally got in to see a dermatologist, and he diagnosed a type of alopecia. We've slowed the hair loss with meds, but it may never grow back - too soon yet to tell. I even got my hair cut - first time in 35 years! - because it is easier to arrange it in a way to cover the thin spots. You may have an easier solution ( I hope you do) but, if not, it will only get worse by waiting. Good luck!


----------



## RubyRed

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Good heavens!!! I should have posted here before I tried everything I could find on the internet.
> 
> I am a 57 year old female that has never had a scalp problem. I have had long thick hair that was routinely commented on.
> 
> However about three months ago I saw the most unbelievable dandruff and found not only much hair loss, there was an actual bald spot. I went into a panic. After trying the different soaps, the online suggestions such as vinegar, etc, I saw my doctor. He said dandruff and gave me a prescription that cost me $105.00. While it is not as bad as before, it remains a mess. So, I tried tea tree oil. At this point I am going to try the diluted oil a few times per week and the vitamins. The past four years have been chronic stress and I have let my health slip. Need to "snap out of it" and get back to health.
> 
> Thanks to all of you...I would have never thought it was a nutrition issue.


Or, it could be Discoid Lupus. If you have hair loss in certain areas and flaking and itching. These are signs of Discoid Lupus. Are they like lesions? 

I have it, was diagnosed around 15 years ago, in my 30's. Like you, I tried everything under the sun to get rid of it. Went it to see a Dermatologist and he is the one that diagnosed me. 

Good luck!


----------



## dollmaker

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No boobie growth from one time use. :nanner:


OP has plans to add it to shampoo.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Alpacaspinner and Rubyred...I am taking your suggestions very seriously. Thank you. Keeping an eye out now. 
I just got in from buying the Vit B complex, if this does not help I need to look into the lupis and the other. 
I had a bunion surgery about almost three years ago and just fell apart. Lythargic, pain, a mess....I gained about 40 lbs on junk food and carbs. Just lie in bed or on the sofa for months. I just started excercising and trying to get myself back when I noticed this mess.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I'd recommend the Paleo diet, but you said you were a vegetarian.


----------



## greenacres

I have psoriasis and deal with dry scalp periodically. Weather changes really affect my skin. I can only use certain shampoo because they irritate my scalp. Sauve kids coconut 2 in 1 works great for me. So does the Garnier Fructis anti dandruff shampoo. However, I noticed the other day Wal-Mart is not carrying it anymore. Another thing to do is wash and put conditioner in your hair and use a very fine tooth comb like a lice comb to help remove the flakes. I can tell the difference when I do that as well.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Stress is likely the major factor.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Well, here is my update...I thought I would go a day without washing my hair to give my scalp a rest...AGHHH!!! While it the result was horrendous, it was the best thing I could have done.
I had the worst case of "cradle cap" I have ever seen. Not only could I not believe my eyes, it literally grew and spread within hours of washing. When cleaned off, the scalp was red and raw, etc. I am thinking all the products I was using kept me from seeing how bad this really is. I have always kept my hair very long and it was my vanity. I am to the point I would shave it off before I live like this.

So, I gave in an made an appointment with the dermatologist. This is beyond my control, and given the doctor gave me an oral fungal infection medication three weeks ago, I need to get more help.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

WOW! I hope the appointment is SOON!


----------

